# Lost boat, Alto Alto 6/15



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

sorry to hear. chalk that one up as a donation to the USB gods, though.


----------



## r_baronas (Mar 27, 2007)

*Alto-Alto gods don't like Pyranah*

Damn near lost my Burn there last week and another guy almost lost his 6:F? Wierd. I think I will borrow a dagger the next time down.


----------



## KBOATER (Jun 26, 2006)

*beer can*

heard someone found your boat, smashed like abeer can in grand piton national park. it wood be interesting to see.


----------

